# Fat Friendly Vacations that don't suck



## Anguisette (Jun 18, 2006)

I checked all the linky places online for good vacation getaways that are fat friendly and was really disappointed. Mostly because I have absolutely no interest in theme parks. Disney? Yack. Busch Gardens? Meh.

My mother is very big and can barely walk. I am a size 26/28 but I have a lung disease, so while I get around OK I can't walk far in bad weather.

We'd like to find someplace on the eastern seaboard, preferably Northeast, that's a relaxing, lovely 4-5 day getaway with roomy accomodations and fat friendly activities.

ANYONE?


----------



## missaf (Jun 18, 2006)

With any lung issues, I don't reccomend anything in the north east until fall or spring. With the increased humidity, even on the coast, it's hard to breathe. 

If you have your heart set on the northeast, this is my favorite place to go. I usually stay at a hotel that's off the main drag, though.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 18, 2006)

missaf said:


> With any lung issues, I don't reccomend anything in the north east until fall or spring. With the increased humidity, even on the coast, it's hard to breathe.
> 
> If you have your heart set on the northeast, this is my favorite place to go. I usually stay at a hotel that's off the main drag, though.




missaf, I love it! That is smack in the middle of MY fave places to vacation. I knew there was something I liked about you 

Anguisette, the rocky coast of New England is a great place to go. But to me, good food and good views are what I like on vacation. I am not likely to go running around, since I am also unable to walk a great deal.






_The rocky coast_​
I have gone to Rockport, Massachusetts which is a lovely little town on Cape Ann (north of Boston) and stayed in the "Bearskin Neck Motor Lodge" which isn't exactly ritzy, but it is smack in the middle of a jetty full of lovely shops called Bearskin Neck. It's hard to find parking to go to Bearskin Neck, but by staying at the motor lodge you can park right in the middle of it, and you can take little walks from your room to the shops, the restaurants, and for the lovely view at the end of the jetty.





_View from the end of Bearskin Neck_​
You can drive to Gloucester (one town away) and go on a whale watching cruise. And then stop for a lobster dinner. sigh!



_taken while on a whale watching cruise​_
Also, our next stop is usually Ogunquit, Maine, which is not far from missaf's recommendation of Old Orchard Beach.





_The Cliff House_​
I know this place is expensive, but when we'd take a week's vacation, we'd do 2 or 3 nights at the Cliff House. And when you look at the whole week's expenses, it didn't seem all that bad for this little splurge.





_The surf crashes against the rocks outside the Cliff House_​
We'd usually go the week after Labor Day when the weather was still nice, but not as hot, and the crowds were lighter (and the prices less).

I am a New England and Lobster fanatic, so these vacations made me very happy. Not sure what you like...

Hope this helps


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 18, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> That is smack in the middle of MY fave places to vacation. I knew there was something I liked about you



Wow, that area of MA looks lovely... I'll have to check it out someday!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

Its wierd though, the temperature differences can be rediculous in the northeast. Where I am right now, it got up to about 80-85 degrees today... On the beach however... A mere mile or so away, It was a brisk 65, with wind.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Wow, that area of MA looks lovely... I'll have to check it out someday!



Pull up your blinds!


----------



## Tina (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL! That cracked me up. 

SVS, that hotel looks faaaabulous. Do you know if they have any rooms with big jacuzzis in them? Big and I are always on the lookout for hotels that have rooms with big tubs -- not the slightly bigger than usual tubs with jets in them, but BIG seated type of jacuzzis, where your legs aren't straight out in front of you. Maybe like this one (though it doesn't have to be quite this huge):


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 18, 2006)

Tina said:


> LOL! That cracked me up.
> 
> SVS, that hotel looks faaaabulous. Do you know if they have any rooms with big jacuzzis in them? Big and I are always on the lookout for hotels that have rooms with big tubs -- not the slightly bigger than usual tubs with jets in them, but BIG seated type of jacuzzis, where your legs aren't straight out in front of you...



No, I don't think they do (altho I haven't been there since *gasp* 1997.) They have a new spa section open, but I checked the site and saw no mention of hot tubs in the room. I can't use the traditional Jacuzzis either, I need a hot tub.

I think the dreamiest place I ever went was The Inn of the Dove (in NJ) where I stayed in their Swimming Pool Suite. Again, it was expensive but the best money ever spent.:wubu: 

View attachment 3.gif​
The suite has french doors that lead out to a private (yup - PRIVATE) 14' x 16' indoor swimming pool. There is a ledge under water along one side - talk about being able to sit and having plenty of room for....oooh la la!

Sigh :smitten:


----------



## missaf (Jun 18, 2006)

If you want awesome romantic hot tubs... 






Seriously, I could have fit 5 of me in that hot tub!

My ex and I went on a babymoon (last vacation before kids), and loved this place. In the suite with that champagne hot tub, is also a 4 foot deep swimming pool, massage table (in its own room), sauna, king sized round bed, fireplace, and awesome shower


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 18, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> Its wierd though, the temperature differences can be rediculous in the northeast. Where I am right now, it got up to about 80-85 degrees today... On the beach however... A mere mile or so away, It was a brisk 65, with wind.



Same thing here in the SF bay area 
Inland where I live it was almost 90
then in san francisco where i work it was in the mid 60's


----------



## Jes (Jun 18, 2006)

missaf said:


> If you want awesome romantic hot tubs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED!

i swear, if i never find someone, I'll rent that place myself. And I'll take lots of baths in that glass!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm aroused, creeped out, and intriqued all at the same time looking at that hot tub.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED!
> 
> i swear, if i never find someone, I'll rent that place myself. And I'll take lots of baths in that glass!


not me..I'm scared of heights..lol


----------



## Ash (Jun 18, 2006)

The first thing that comes to mind when imagining me in that champagne glass tub: Where does all the displaced water go?

And what if you slip and fall when you're trying to get out?


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 19, 2006)

missaf said:


> If you want awesome romantic hot tubs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Missa, you brought back old memories of the pococono commercials which were run contantly in the 1980's nyc tv stations. From a young age, I wanted to be in one of those champagne glasses.

(anyone else remember the jingle? Now is the perfect time, the season is just right... edited because it was the mt. airy lodge commercial jingle!)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 19, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Pull up your blinds!




hahaha, oh yea, there it is!!! 

(Okay, in all fairness, I have to get in the car for rock cliffs.... I'm not THAT well off  )


----------



## missaf (Jun 19, 2006)

Ashley said:


> The first thing that comes to mind when imagining me in that champagne glass tub: Where does all the displaced water go?
> 
> And what if you slip and fall when you're trying to get out?



See behind the glass, the little doorway? There are steps leading out to an ante room to the bathroom. It's solid footing all the way, very safe. Those stairs off to the right lead up to the bedroom and the bathroom. The door on the stairs leads to the pool/sauna/massage room.


----------



## Tina (Jun 19, 2006)

Missa, Big and I spent some time while on the phone this evening looking at the virtual tours for that place -- they're astounding (if not a bit over-the-top-tacky, yet compelling!).

SVS, that Inn of the Dove looks great, too. We will be looking for such a place when we go to Discovery Cove in FL next year, and may just spend some of our regular vacation times travelling around to various interesting locations having hotels with large tubs...  

I'm bookmarking all of these!


----------



## Anguisette (Jun 19, 2006)

Can't really avoid New England, since it's where I live. 

We have a house in Maine, but it's not on the coast. I live directly on the coast (in Massachusetts). The problem is more my mom, who can't do strolling tours or anything of that nature. She literally walks no further than across a room and uses a cane for that.

We'd like to have one, last vactation alone together and now is the time for it. I thought about Savannah, maybe the Paula Deen cooking class thingie, but I have to be honest-- I live pretty extravagantly and was a tad put off by the prices. I tried to talk her into just vegging in the Berkshires or on Bailey Island (Maine) but she turned her nose up.

I'm still looking. If ANYONE has been somewhere that was really great for people who have walking issues, give me a shout. My lungs are on their way out regardless, so they aren't the issue as far as where we stay. It's that I can't FLY in a high pressure cabin, so I have to stay pretty local.

The big bite in the pants is mom. She's unable to move more than around 30 feet without being pushed in a wheelchair and refuses to buy a scooter. If I can find a place that will rent us a scooter I'd consider it. I can't push her wheelchair.

Yeah, I know, she's a pain in the @$$. LOL

Thanks very much for the suggestions!


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 19, 2006)

Have you thought about wine touring? There are some really nice wineries in MA and RI that you could tour with a trip to Newport, or go a bit further and hit the lovely wineries of the Finger Lakes. Most wineries have parking close to the wineries, and you could probably check out renting a scooter before you leave so you wouldn't have to worry about pushing her regardless. There are some nice hotels in Ithaca and Corning, but I don't think you c an get a large in room hot tub, just oversized tubs. (Thats in our experience and we go there alot) Some of the hotels do have large hottubs in the pool area. Jumbo tubs can be tough in hotel rooms because of the weight of the tub, with water (forget the people). Its also a beautiful region with gorges and waterfalls and lakes- you can see a lot of it from your car.

Don't know if its your bag- but we always have a great time over there.


----------



## Anguisette (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd actually LOVE to do an Ice Winery and there are a few in northern NY. This may be a cool idea. I could possibly even con mom into a swing through Coopertown... nahhhh, I'm not that lucky. LOL

My husband is looking into buying a scooter for "me" and then pretending we're not wanting to say "I told you so" when she uses it. There's a Scooter Store not far from here, but she flips every time I mention it. If I had one I could lift reasonably easily I could plan this much easier, but I LOVE the idea.


----------



## Tina (Jun 20, 2006)

Aw, let her flip, you know? What's more important, pride or a vacation with her daughter? As a stubborn person myself, I do understand. But still.


----------

